# Flashing Sprint E4GT to Cricket.



## wolfkstaag (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm planning to use this guide to flash the phone to Cricket and then have it activated in-store.

Does anyone know what problems I can expect? Obviously the MMS if I do it that way, which I'm 100% fine with. But I'm thinking problems like ROMs. Can I still flash different ROMs? Can I use new modems as they're released? Can I use my current ROM (Blazer, if it matters), or will I need to go back to stock for this to even work?

Anyone with thoughts?


----------

